# Verizon S3 4G went down this morning?



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone else's signal went to 3g since this morning. I activated lastnight to discover blazing 4g speeds. Much better than my thunderbolt for some reason. But I woke up this morning and it is stuck in 3G. Btw i'm not rooted yet if that helps.

Edit: I'll toggle airplane mode and 4g will come back for a few seconds but then it switches to 3g shortly after.

Edit: It turned out to be the network. False alarm.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Mines still 4G up in the mountains of North Carolina
EDIT: That's a GNex, sorry, didn't read the S3 part
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dspolen (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine did the same thing? I'm on WiFi now at work and haven't checked in about an hour or so?


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yea 4G is back everyone. Around 10am today it came back. Hmm weird. But like i said I'm getting much faster speeds than my thunderbolt, however I still need to check it while tethered.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

What time this morning? I was on mine around 9am Pacific time and was on LTE.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Before that I'm on the east coast and woke up around 0550.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

